# No-ip no redirecciona bien la IP, help! (cerrado)

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

    Tengo IP dinámica y hace un par de días instalé el no-ip para poder acceder al PC. El router es un Linksys WAG54G y el problema q tengo es al hacer un ping a la dirección de no-ip devuelve la dirección 83.37.246.111, que no tiene nada q ver con mi IP. Si accedo a la web de No-ip aparece la IP correcta, pero nadie puede acceder a mi PC pq es redireccionado a la IP que he citado. Problema de puertos no es pq están abiertos los necesarios.

     Para configurar el noip-uploader utilicé la opción -C y le entré los datos correctamente. Le dije q obtubiese la IP de la red eth0 y le entré los datos de loguin y pass.

     Alguien tiene idea de lo que puede pasar, si falta retocar algún fitxero de configuración o donde está el fallo? Gracias.

----------

## kabutor

pero tu tienes ip fija? dinamica? pq le dices q te coga la ip de eth0? 

Revisa lo obvio, si es dinamica arranca el noip como servicio, yo lo uso hace muucho tiempo y me va muy bien.. no se.

----------

## quelcom

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> pero tu tienes ip fija? dinamica? pq le dices q te coga la ip de eth0? 
> 
> 

 

 *VeritisQuo wrote:*   

>  Tengo IP dinámica y hace un par de días instalé el no-ip para poder...

 

La IP que citas tendría que ser la IP que usabas en el momento de configurarlo por primera vez.

De entrada pensaría que no haces la tarea de actualizar la IP periódicamente, pero si dices que en la web de no-ip aparece la dirección correcta pues no se que pensar.

Hoy es mi cuarto día con dyndns y por ahora sin problemas.

----------

## VeritisQuo

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> pero tu tienes ip fija? dinamica? pq le dices q te coga la ip de eth0? 
> 
> Revisa lo obvio, si es dinamica arranca el noip como servicio, yo lo uso hace muucho tiempo y me va muy bien.. no se.

 

Hola kabutor. No, tengo IP dinámica. Por tu respuesta creo q he metido la gamba diciendo q escuche en el dispositivo eth0,no? Donde tendría q decirle q escuche? Gracias

----------

## kabutor

No podria decirte, sino me lo dices tu antes  :Wink: 

Mira a q disp. se le asigna tu ip publica, si te conectas via router, y tu nunca tienes "directamente" la ip publica habia otro metodo creo con no-ip pero no recuerdo, habria q mirar la documentacion  :Smile: 

----------

## jmp_

Deberías mirar si es posible configurar tu router para que al cambiar tu IP (posiblemente dinámica) la actualice en una URL que ofrezca servicio para montarte un dominio dinámico que es lo que intentas hacer, te aconsejo probar DynDNS, registrarte y configurar tu router, allí además obtendrás más información al respecto aunque por supuesto mediante un script + cron (o sin cron) puede solventar ese problema sin la necesidad de usar el programa cliente No-IP. 

En el caso de Windows no tendrías problema pero ne la versión para Linux quizás  no sea todo lo sencillo que cabría esperar al usar no-IP.

Un saludo.

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

       Continúo con mis andanzas con no-ip.... Contestando a kabutor, la elección de eth0 es pq es la única red disponible q tengo en el router... no es un usb-router, por lo q la conexión es via eth0. 

       Sobre Dyndns, la probé antes q no-ip... pero el resultado fue el mismo...  :Sad:  Mi router, un Linksys WAG54G, se q lleva la opción para conectarse al dyndns. Bajé un programa q hace la misma función q el no-ip2, pero no conseguí nada... podría ser q hice algo mal con la configuración... Bueno... continuaremos probando.

----------

## VeritisQuo

Bueno... 

     Al final he desistido de no-ip... No había manera de poder hacer bien no-ip y siguiendo las instrucciones de una web para los routers Linksys, he optado por utilizar dyndsn.org. La 1a vez q lo probé metí la gamba y no iba ni con ruedas... pero ahora ha sido coser y cantar.   :Very Happy:  .

     Hasta otra!.

----------

## Icarvs

Tanto si usas no-ip como si usas dyndns y estás tras un router haciendo NAT, debes especificarle al cliente de actualización que consulte la IP en alguna página de las miles que hay que te informan de tu IP. Incluso puedes indicarle que consulte al interfaz web de administración de tu router y busque allí la dirección IP pública asignada. Tenéis un tutorial sobre cómo montar este tipo de servicios usando no-ip aquí:

http://blackspiral.org/docs/dnshowto.html

----------

